# Any "young archer" females?



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Just wondering if there are any other young archer females out there who visit this forum often. 

If so, where ya from?
what ya shoot?
How'd ya start shootin...etc.?

I'm from Arkansas and I shoot a Fred Bear Lights Out.
I've been shooting since I was born. I started with traditional archery, but have always been a fan of both.

Hope to hear from another lady soon....


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Me.....jk, yep there's a few though, this is a more unnoficial welcome to the forum.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome....


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome!

bugle dont lie we all know ur a girl on the inside dont lie to yourself

jk rofl


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

There are a few girls, HuntinChic, Tan-Tan, etc. 

Out of curiousity, what trad set up did you shoot?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> Welcome!
> 
> bugle dont lie we all know ur a girl on the inside dont lie to yourself
> 
> jk rofl


Thanks pal...:no: jk


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

kegan said:


> There are a few girls, HuntinChic, Tan-Tan, etc.
> 
> Out of curiousity, what trad set up did you shoot?



I shoot an osage longbow that I built myself.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

it would be nice to meet a few, so hello welcome to the forum


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> it would be nice to meet a few, so hello welcome to the forum


Hi. Thanks...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Knottygirl said:


> I shoot an osage longbow that I built myself.


Seriously? I think my heart just skipped a beat!

I'd love to see some pictures. I'm a home-made-bow enthusiast.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

kegan said:


> Seriously? I think my heart just skipped a beat!
> 
> I'd love to see some pictures. I'm a home-made-bow enthusiast.


Stop being so humble... Kegan is a self-bow master! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

kegan said:


> There are a few girls, HuntinChic, Tan-Tan, etc.
> 
> Out of curiousity, what trad set up did you shoot?




corse the nerd kegan knows all the girls names and has found a true love lol ^_^ kegan you know im kidding and welcme ^_^


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

well, I'm from Kansas. My brothers got me started on archery, last year. I've been huntin since I was old enough to walk. Currently I'm shootin a Parker sidekick, which is an okay bow, but I like my old Hoyt better. 


Oh and BTW I love the user name!!!!


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> Me.....jk, yep there's a few though, this is a more unnoficial welcome to the forum.


lol, you make me laugh!!!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

kegan said:


> Seriously? I think my heart just skipped a beat!
> 
> I'd love to see some pictures. I'm a home-made-bow enthusiast.




well, i do declare.
i'll take that as a compliment...

as far as pics...there is some posted in the women's forum under Women's archery photos.

The original Knottygirl is posted and my fred bear.
Check them out and let me know what ya think. 
If you can't find them, let me know and I'll post some here.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> well, I'm from Kansas. My brothers got me started on archery, last year. I've been huntin since I was old enough to walk. Currently I'm shootin a Parker sidekick, which is an okay bow, but I like my old Hoyt better.
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW I love the user name!!!!


same here...been huntin since I could walk too.
any pics of your bows??
every shot traditional?
how old are you?

and about the username...thanks, haha.
That's the name of my osage selfbow. 
It's covered in some pretty insane knots, thus came the "k-n-o-t-t-y girl"


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

No sadly I don't have any pics of my bow. 

I'm 15 

I've shot a little 3d and I hunt but never been in any competition.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i've only been in about 3 shoots. 2 were traditional only and i got 1st place in the women's division.
i shot one with my compound and placed 3rd...


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

That's awesome!! you make me look bad, and I've never seen you shoot!!! lol


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

haha...i'm not that good...just lucky


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

lol, yeah Every body tells me that I'm good for only shootin for a year, but like you say, it's all luck!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No offense taken Turkey track, and thank you IGluIt4U

Knottygirl, I found your photos- it's a very nice bow. Gives me hope for the future of primitive archery. Could you spare some details on it?

I do hope I didn't come off as offensive. It's just that when someone mentions selfbows, I behave much the way a puppy does when you pick up a frisbee:lol:.

Add on to that that there are young _female archers _involved in bow building, and it simply lifts my hopes for the future status of wooden bows.

Now if only I can get Zach Effron (sp?) shooting selfbows, the number of female archers shooting selfbows would sky rocket.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

kegan said:


> No offense taken Turkey track, and thank you IGluIt4U
> 
> Knottygirl, I found your photos- it's a very nice bow. Gives me hope for the future of primitive archery. Could you spare some details on it?
> 
> ...


Please don't bring that punk kid into the archery world.... jk, just a pet-peave!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

kegan said:


> No offense taken Turkey track, and thank you IGluIt4U
> 
> Knottygirl, I found your photos- it's a very nice bow. Gives me hope for the future of primitive archery. Could you spare some details on it?
> 
> ...



Haha, that's funny. Thanks. No, you didn't come off as offensive. It made me smile.  and, by the way...I'm sure that the number of female archers would skyrocket if Zach Effron shot. However, I don't find him that attractive. I'm more attracted to country boys...seeing as I'm from Arkansas and all...

Anyway. Some specifics on Knottygirl...
57.5" Nock to Nock
32 # @ 26"

Here's some pics of some of the knots, a twist in the lower limb, and my arrow rest crafted from different types of leather glued and rasped down..


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats is a very nice looking bow.. When u went to the ojam did u ever meet a man name Fred Kasch ? 

Here is an osage log that I will be making a bow from...

didn't mean to high jack your post...


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> Thats is a very nice looking bow.. When u went to the ojam did u ever meet a man name Fred Kasch ?
> 
> Here is an osage log that I will be making a bow from...
> 
> didn't mean to high jack your post...


Eh, I've been to every OJAM so far..do you know which one he attended?
I can't recall the name but I probably know the face.

It's okay...I don't mind.
That's a narley piece of wood though. I'd like to see the finish bow from that...it be pretty nice.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't get why all these girls are so crazy about Zack Efron!! I mean really he's not that cute, and who wants to be with a stuck up punk?? Seriously go get yourself a good lookin, country/cowboy. But that;s just my opinion, everyone else can have their own opinion!!!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> I don't get why all these girls are so crazy about Zack Efron!! I mean really he's not that cute, and who wants to be with a stuck up punk?? Seriously go get yourself a good lookin, country/cowboy. But that;s just my opinion, everyone else can have their own opinion!!!


Totally agree with you...


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Well I will be there are still a few of u ladies who like us country boys.. I got to think all girls like city boys now a days..... 

I may not be a Zack or what ever his last name is.. But I sure know how to live off the land and I bet I could take care of a family if I realy needed to... I would like to see city boys try that most of them wont change there oil in there cars.. or fish or go hunting or plow up the land... Thats what I just think..

Yes there may be a few city boys who shoot bows and hunt more power to them.. I think I will just stay here back in the woods with my dogs and my guns and bows,, and My pick up truck... and I aint the only nice country boys out ther.. There are some u just need to pick the rigth one..

Well u ladies take care now,

Cody


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Knottygirl said:


> Totally agree with you...


I agree aswell.... HAHAHA


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> Well I will be there are still a few of u ladies who like us country boys.. I got to think all girls like city boys now a days.....
> 
> I may not be a Zack or what ever his last name is.. But I sure know how to live off the land and I bet I could take care of a family if I realy needed to... I would like to see city boys try that most of them wont change there oil in there cars.. or fish or go hunting or plow up the land... Thats what I just think..
> 
> ...


Beautifully spoken!

Other Kody


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

I am a young man of not many worlds.....LOL...

U guys have a good night....

Cody


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

I really like what you guys had to say..

I totally agree. Country boys know how to take care of themselves and their familys.
City boys can't do much of anything that impresses me..


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Knottygirl said:


> I really like what you guys had to say..
> 
> I totally agree. Country boys know how to take care of themselves and their familys.
> City boys can't do much of anything that impresses me..


I wish there were girl's at my school that thought the way you and huntin chic do.... O, and I didn't say anything, cody (other cody) did. I just agree'd :darkbeer:


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey BB me to bro... I wish there where fine ladies like theses two young woman at were I went to college and school.. U just dont find them any more... If you do they are with the city type boys.. I just look the other way.... I hope you ladies don't take what I wrote worng......


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> Hey BB me to bro... I wish there where fine ladies like theses two young woman at were I went to college and school.. U just dont find them any more... If you do they are with the city type boys.. I just look the other way.... I hope you ladies don't take what I wrote worng......


No joke.... Sorry for ruining your thread though, I bet you didn't think that more guy's would reply than girls!


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes I am also Sorry for ruining your thread... BB I think I am done I said what needed to be said... 

U all have a good nite,

Cody


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> Hey BB me to bro... I wish there where fine ladies like theses two young woman at were I went to college and school.. U just dont find them any more... If you do they are with the city type boys.. I just look the other way.... I hope you ladies don't take what I wrote worng......



I didn't take it the wrong way at all...where did you go to college? how old are you?


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> No joke.... Sorry for ruining your thread though, I bet you didn't think that more guy's would reply than girls!


haha that's kind of funny...i don't really mind...i just wanted to meet some new people..and i did!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Great to meet you too!


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

I am 19 I will be 20 in two days on the 18th... I went to a small hole in the wall trade school for Ag... Now the summers here time to make some new friends and make some new bows at the archery shows I go to...


What are u takeing in college if I am ask.. I will never ask a girl how old she is.. Srry...


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> I am 19 I will be 20 in two days on the 18th... I went to a small hole in the wall trade school for Ag... Now the summers here time to make some new friends and make some new bows at the archery shows I go to...
> 
> 
> What are u takeing in college if I am ask.. I will never ask a girl how old she is.. Srry...




I'm a fisheries and wildlife biology major at Arkansas Tech University aka "******* tech"...

well, i'll tell ya how old i am...i don't mind.
i'm 18..but will be 19 in September.
i thought that was very polite of you though...not to ask.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

******* tech sounds like fun... Wow u seam very nice for a young ladie who is only 18....


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

why, thank you...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I really like that bow.

As for the whole country boy thing... well, most of the "country" boys around here are more bark than bite. Push comes to shove... they've got the same skills as city kids, but they jsut make sure they have dirt under their nails:lol:.

Sorry if I offended anyone. I'm not talking about all country guys now... just the unforunate type I keep seeing around my schoolukey:. It just sort of bugs me when a couple of big, tough "woodsmen" talk about that sort of stuff... while unable to start a fire without a book of matches and some accelerant. It's _those_ sorts of individuals that make me shy _away_ from refering to myself as such.

Guys like Cody and some of the others on here are hard to come by these days. A dying breed unfortunatly:zip:. Maybe we just need a new Howard Hill? A real woodsman-archer in the pubilc eye?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

kegan said:


> I really like that bow.
> 
> As for the whole country boy thing... well, most of the "country" boys around here are more bark than bite. Push comes to shove... they've got the same skills as city kids, but they jsut make sure they have dirt under their nails:lol:.
> 
> ...


We do need another great archer as an influence to the non-archery-public. It has been too many years since him, and the way it seems is that are sport is being more forgotten, and to be honest, I wouldn't be too surprised if the big ol' economy dont shut us down (At least the hunting side) too long after about 50 years, maybe less :mg: And I know exactly what you mean about " fake hicks" or whatever you want to call them, at my school they throw on carharts and a flannel shirt and call themselves outdoorsmen, while they have never shot a deer (wouldn't have a clue how to, or what to do if they did) Never had caught a fish, and the list goes on; but you could bet that they wear camo every day, and make the industry of hunting look bad, by not having a clue about what they are saying. It's a pet-peave of mine also, just thank god there's a few other real outdoorsmen at my school that I can hang out with!

Kody


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

buglebuster said:


> We do need another great archer as an influence to the non-archery-public. It has been too many years since him, and the way it seems is that are sport is being more forgotten, and to be honest, I wouldn't be too surprised if the big ol' economy dont shut us down (At least the hunting side) too long after about 50 years, maybe less :mg: And I know exactly what you mean about " fake hicks" or whatever you want to call them, at my school they throw on carharts and a flannel shirt and call themselves outdoorsmen, while they have never shot a deer (wouldn't have a clue how to, or what to do if they did) Never had caught a fish, and the list goes on; but you could bet that they wear camo every day, and make the industry of hunting look bad, by not having a clue about what they are saying. It's a pet-peave of mine also, just thank god there's a few other real outdoorsmen at my school that I can hang out with!
> 
> Kody


I'm jsut glad I didn't offend you. Around here anyone that wears boots and dips consideres himself a real man. And if he manages to blows the crap out of a deer while sitting on his porch- _well!_


----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to find a g/f that shoots!!! Life would be good then!!


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Guys I am doing my part to help archery into the lives of city kids....


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> Guys I am doing my part to help archery into the lives of city kids....


This is wonderful! Keep up the good work!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Cody's the MAN!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been watching this thread since it started, and I'll just say this. Welcome, and congrats on starting the best thread I've ever seen in this young archers forum.

Jared


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> I've been watching this thread since it started, and I'll just say this. Welcome, and congrats on starting the best thread I've ever seen in this young archers forum.
> 
> Jared


I must admit, it is the best that I have seen!!!! Congrats to knotty-girl! :tongue: And great job Cody!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> I've been watching this thread since it started, and I'll just say this. Welcome, and congrats on starting the best thread I've ever seen in this young archers forum.
> 
> Jared


wow, are you serious??
why's it the best thread?


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

buglebuster, what did I do that was so great ?......

Knottygirl, this is a great post......


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Knottygirl said:


> wow, are you serious??
> why's it the best thread?


Its the best thread because its the only one in this section thats actually gone somewhere. Most threads are just posted in here because someone is bored but this one has had some good discussions. 

Maybe I should introduce myself. My name is Jared, just as you see it in my user name, I'm 14, been shooting for about 2 years, and I when I can't shoot a bow atleast once a day I get a little shakey with anticipation. 

If you ever need help with form, equiptment or anything else just send me a PM and I'll gladly help. I've been taught by the best and know what on here is correct and what isn't, though I don't think I'll ever be as good as some of the archers on here.

Is that you shooting in your avatar?


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Its the best thread because its the only one in this section thats actually gone somewhere. Most threads are just posted in here because someone is bored but this one has had some good discussions.
> 
> Maybe I should introduce myself. My name is Jared, just as you see it in my user name, I'm 14, been shooting for about 2 years, and I when I can't shoot a bow atleast once a day I get a little shakey with anticipation.
> 
> ...



Well, thanks a lot. I'm pretty new to AT...and was just curious to meet some of my "archery peers," so I started my first thread...and this is how it's turned out. I've really enjoyed meeting these people, and discussing such versatile topics.
Yep, thats me in the avatar...


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> We do need another great archer as an influence to the non-archery-public. It has been too many years since him, and the way it seems is that are sport is being more forgotten, and to be honest, I wouldn't be too surprised if the big ol' economy dont shut us down (At least the hunting side) too long after about 50 years, maybe less :mg: And I know exactly what you mean about " fake hicks" or whatever you want to call them, at my school they throw on carharts and a flannel shirt and call themselves outdoorsmen, while they have never shot a deer (wouldn't have a clue how to, or what to do if they did) Never had caught a fish, and the list goes on; but you could bet that they wear camo every day, and make the industry of hunting look bad, by not having a clue about what they are saying. It's a pet-peave of mine also, just thank god there's a few other real outdoorsmen at my school that I can hang out with!
> 
> Kody





i get in daly fights with those people ^_^ becides have to say its kinda tacky to wear your camo to school and it gets sents all over it :/ samething with all them gang bangers they try to be one and i sit point laugh at them when they trip on there pants ^_^ guess i havent been threatend by a beer bottle enough lol wow i missed a lot in a day...


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Knottygirl said:


> Well, thanks a lot. I'm pretty new to AT...and was just curious to meet some of my "archery peers," so I started my first thread...and this is how it's turned out. I've really enjoyed meeting these people, and discussing such versatile topics.
> Yep, thats me in the avatar...


Well it turned out good.

I don't know if you want to take your shooting to the next level but if you do I can help you do just that. I've already helped a few on here and I like doing it almost as much as shooting or hunting. So if you want to the door is open. Anyone who wants to not just Knottygirl.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Well it turned out good.
> 
> I don't know if you want to take your shooting to the next level but if you do I can help you do just that. I've already helped a few on here and I like doing it almost as much as shooting or hunting. So if you want to the doors open.


Well, I appreciate that...but I've been shooting bows for over 13 years now..I'm pretty confident in myself for now.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Knottygirl said:


> Well, I appreciate that...but I've been shooting bows for over 13 years now..I'm pretty confident in myself for now.


Well now i feel stupid. lol 

I have this mind-set that says if someone is new to AT they usually are quite new to shooting. I should really get rid of that mind-set.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Well now i feel stupid. lol
> 
> I have this mind-set that says if someone is new to AT they usually are quite new to shooting. I should really get rid of that mind-set.


Oh, now don't feel stupid.
Just tellin ya..
I'm sure what you have to say will definitely benefit a lot of people in the future....


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Knottygirl said:


> Oh, now don't feel stupid.
> Just tellin ya..
> I'm sure what you have to say will definitely benefit a lot of people in the future....


Ya I hope so. Most people these days get caught up in equiptment and dont focus on form and shot execution. Those are the people who blame their scores on their arrow running 1 grain light compared to the others.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> buglebuster, what did I do that was so great ?......
> 
> Knottygirl, this is a great post......


Helping out the youngster's with archery.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

turkey track said:


> i get in daly fights with those people ^_^ becides have to say its kinda tacky to wear your camo to school and it gets sents all over it :/ samething with all them gang bangers they try to be one and i sit point laugh at them when they trip on there pants ^_^ guess i havent been threatend by a beer bottle enough lol wow i missed a lot in a day...


Oh well people well be people, but in the words of hank jr. "A country boy can survive", so keep that in mind when you get fed up with em'.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm seeing all these girls posting archery stuff and was wondering would anyone mind postig a picture of yourself. no offense intended. I just like to see who i'm talking to.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> I'm seeing all these girls posting archery stuff and was wondering would anyone mind postig a picture of yourself. no offense intended. I just like to see who i'm talking to.


Now i'm sure all the guy's well rate this thread a 5, and it well be the most visited page if they do post pics!


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

sure man...


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

My bad.... I thought he was just talking about girls posting pics... I'll try to find one.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

One from wrestling, I got other's on my profile if you really care to look, just my freind e-mailed me this pic 10min. ago so I thought I would put it on....Im black&orange










I'm in the middle


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Here's a random pic of me:


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Knottygirl ,I can tell your all country which is a great thing.....
Great pic....


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> Knottygirl ,I can tell your all country which is a great thing.....
> Great pic....


thanks! I tried to find one where my hair wasnt crammed up under a hat...haha. Most of the time it is...if I'm outside.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Knottygirl, I hope u don't take this the worng way... I know AT is not a dateing site..( I am not hitting on you at all ) I just say what is on my mind... all country girls a long with your self are beautiful to me.... Few people on here know that I do not lie...

Sorry if I upset u in anyway....

Cody


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> Knottygirl, I hope u don't take this the worng way... I know AT is not a dateing site..( I am not hitting on you at all ) I just say what is on my mind... all country girls a long with your self are beautiful to me.... Few people on here know that I do not lie...
> 
> Sorry if I upset u in anyway....
> 
> Cody


Oh no, no, no. You didn't upset me at all! That was very nice of you to say. I appreciate your honesty, and thanks so much. I take that as a compliment. I'm pretty country for most people...and sometimes when I meet new people I'm a little bit too country. I know you can't tell that by the pic, but if you heard me talk...you'd think otherwise.  I hear that my voice is really southern. My drawl...sometimes people can't understand, and I get judged as being the stereotypical "ignorant hillbilly"...

 I love my country ways, and Southern ways of life. 

It's just how I was raised...


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

You guys should post some more pics!
of hunting, fishing, yourselves, anything you want!
This thread is getting interesting!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

wow your gorgeous


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Here are some more pics,


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Knottygirl said:


> Oh no, no, no. You didn't upset me at all! That was very nice of you to say. I appreciate your honesty, and thanks so much. I take that as a compliment. I'm pretty country for most people...and sometimes when I meet new people I'm a little bit too country. I know you can't tell that by the pic, but if you heard me talk...you'd think otherwise.  I hear that my voice is really southern. My drawl...sometimes people can't understand, and I get judged as being the stereotypical "ignorant hillbilly"...
> 
> I love my country ways, and Southern ways of life.
> 
> It's just how I was raised...


When someone hands you a cell phone and you just look at them with a pitiful look of understanding, or sit down to spin a fire with sticks, it won't matter a bit how you sound:lol:

And as Cody said, you're a very pretty young lady

I'm at school now, but I'll get some fun photos tonight.


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah she is (just a compliment) i will post pics later not on the computer with all the pics ^_^


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! Nice pic knotty-girl, this is probly gonna be the most visited thread now that you got a pretty picture of you on it!!
Cody, You got nice pictures also, what pound weight to you draw?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Here are some of me over the past year or so.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

For some reason the pic of the deer I got turned up real small. It doesn't matter I guess.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

BB. what pound weight do I draw I shoot very big bows.. I have shoot and made a warbow that was 150pounds at 31'' ( which I sold )
The weigth I use for hunting is around 60-100 pounds longbows....

Because I feel I can shoot better with an 80pound longbow then a 50.. Which feels like [email protected]

I will try and see iff I can finds pics of me shooting the 150 pound warbow....

Cody


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> BB. what pound weight do I draw I shoot very big bows.. I have shoot and made a warbow that was 150pounds at 31'' ( which I sold )
> The weigth I use for hunting is around 60-100 pounds longbows....
> 
> Because I feel I can shoot better with an 80pound longbow then a 50.. Which feels like [email protected]
> ...


WOW!!! I probly couldn't pry that string to proper draw length with even using my legs! That's some poundage, I bet it's pretty dang loud! Ever slap yourself with it?


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> wow your gorgeous


 thank you...


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Thanks turkeytrack and BB!!

Great pics Cody, I love that your helping kids figure the sport out. Love it! and, Jared! It looks like some good shooting going on...I really like that coyote 3D target. I want one...you've got some nice groups going on too. Really nice.

Add your pics when you can, Kegan!

I might add some more later too.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I wouldn't waste your money on 3D targets. Those pics were taken before I started pounding arrows into them like crazy. Both of them now have holes going halfway through them from a few broadheads and thousands of field points. Just find a club that has them and shoot there otherwise it gets expensive quick.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> I wouldn't waste your money on 3D targets. Those pics were taken before I started pounding arrows into them like crazy. Both of them now have holes going halfway through them from a few broadheads and thousands of field points. Just find a club that has them and shoot there otherwise it gets expensive quick.




Yeah, I understand. They are expensive. We have a bear, turkey, and whitetail. They are still in good shape because we don't shoot them but every so often.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hate to go back to the original topic (I love these types of threads!) But I'm a female archer. I shoot a recurve, and I'm 18 years old.









I love shooting on the beach.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

LooMoo said:


> Hate to go back to the original topic (I love these types of threads!) But I'm a female archer. I shoot a recurve, and I'm 18 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where abouts in Washington are you? I've been looking for shoots down there because we don't have too many in BC besides 3D but no one knows except for in Custer. I'd love to come down and shoot if there are any good ones that you know of.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Jared Les said:


> Where abouts in Washington are you? I've been looking for shoots down there because we don't have too many in BC besides 3D but no one knows except for in Custer. I'd love to come down and shoot if there are any good ones that you know of.


I live about an hour and a half away from Seattle. There are a bunch of tournaments. Visit http://washingtonarchery.org/ then click on the "2009 pocket calendar." If you're into FITA's, there are a bunch of tyhem this summer in Puyallup and Kenmore.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

LooMoo said:


> I live about an hour and a half away from Seattle. There are a bunch of tournaments. Visit http://washingtonarchery.org/ then click on the "2009 pocket calendar." If you're into FITA's, there are a bunch of tyhem this summer in Puyallup and Kenmore.


Sweet. I'm just starting to get into FITA now that I've tried shooting at 100 yards, but they use meters in FITA so I'll have to mess with my sight to get the right marks. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> Welcome!
> 
> bugle dont lie we all know ur a girl on the inside dont lie to yourself
> 
> jk rofl


LMAO nice one, idk i dont get on archerytalk that much anymore to busy practicing


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW, knottyGirl, I;m glad to see there are other girls out there like me. All the girls around here don't like me because I'm too "countryish" 

for an example, if you carry on a conversation with me for more than 30 seconds, I've already talked about my horses and Hunting, no matter what we started the conversation about. And all the girls are jealous because guys treat me with respect, because they know that i won't tolerate being slapped around, I will slug any guy that touches me or my sisters. And several know that by experience. So yeah I've been given the "country girl" label around here. 



Oh and by the way I'm not a mean person I just don't tolerate guys messin with me, and they know it!!


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

LooMoo, that is a great form u have there.. Only if I had half the the form u do... Maybe I could hit the target more lol.....

Guys U want to know the best way to kill one of them 3D tagerts shoot an 1/2 round arrow from a 150pound longbow @31'' the arrows beening from 900g to 1000g or maybe more.. That will kill 3D targets fast .... then u should see the holes it leave's 
But I never shoot my 3D targets with that 150 pound bow.. I just go to the 3D range at shoot that there tagerts.....


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> I am 19 I will be 20 in two days on the 18th... I went to a small hole in the wall trade school for Ag... Now the summers here time to make some new friends and make some new bows at the archery shows I go to...
> 
> 
> What are u takeing in college if I am ask.. I will never ask a girl how old she is.. Srry...


Hey, Cody, happy Birthday! Mine was yesterday. Glad to see you helping spread archery to the "youngins".


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Where abouts in Washington are you? I've been looking for shoots down there because we don't have too many in BC besides 3D but no one knows except for in Custer. I'd love to come down and shoot if there are any good ones that you know of.


http://www.shootcard.com/ Here's another, but i'm lower than loomoo.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> WOW, knottyGirl, I;m glad to see there are other girls out there like me. All the girls around here don't like me because I'm too "countryish"
> 
> for an example, if you carry on a conversation with me for more than 30 seconds, I've already talked about my horses and Hunting, no matter what we started the conversation about. And all the girls are jealous because guys treat me with respect, because they know that i won't tolerate being slapped around, I will slug any guy that touches me or my sisters. And several know that by experience. So yeah I've been given the "country girl" label around here.
> 
> ...


.....wow, someone raised you right!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Great form Loomoo (do I see someone becoming a coach or Olympic champion later?)!

Cody- I doubt you need anymore help hitting targets:lol:! I've heard that targets in your area are known to shake even _before_ the arrows strike.

Here are some photos of my shooting. I tried to get some shots of wing shooting, but with only two people it was just about impossible lol. Here are just a couple "out of position".


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here are some pictures of our fire methods. My brother uses flint and steel, and I use the hand drill.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> http://www.shootcard.com/ Here's another, but i'm lower than loomoo.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> WOW, knottyGirl, I;m glad to see there are other girls out there like me. All the girls around here don't like me because I'm too "countryish"
> 
> for an example, if you carry on a conversation with me for more than 30 seconds, I've already talked about my horses and Hunting, no matter what we started the conversation about. And all the girls are jealous because guys treat me with respect, because they know that i won't tolerate being slapped around, I will slug any guy that touches me or my sisters. And several know that by experience. So yeah I've been given the "country girl" label around here.
> 
> ...


Glad to see others like me too!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Wow, Kegan! Great pics!
Those are some crazy shooting positions! Looks like fun though...
I like the one in the bottom right...it reminds me of an indian or something. 

Great fire making pics too.
How long does it take you to start your fires?


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

kegan my friend your pics show u dont need to have high dollar bows to have fun or u not need a $300 bows.. My friend your bows u cant put a price on.. Because it the time u spent making them the time u spent in the woods.. the whole thing is priceless.... My friend U make some of the best looking bows I have seen made a long with Knottygirl... I am happy to say that I can call u a true friend........ and I hope u and Knottygirl will keep making bows and spending time out doors doing what u love... As long with my self and every one here on AT.. We are doing what we love.. Archery is not about how much u spent on a bow and a doz arrows.. But the time spent with the family and the friend ships u made a long the way... and the history of this sport we all love..... May all your arrows fly home...

Thanks for the Happy B-Day as well,

Your friend,
>>>>>-------------> 
Cody R


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> kegan my friend your pics show u dont need to have high dollar bows to have fun or u not need a $300 bows.. My friend your bows u cant put a price on.. Because it the time u spent making them the time u spent in the woods.. the whole thing is priceless.... My friend U make some of the best looking bows I have seen made a long with Knottygirl... I am happy to say that I can call u a true friend........ and I hope u and Knottygirl will keep making bows and spending time out doors doing what u love... As long with my self and every one here on AT.. We are doing what we love.. Archery is not about how much u spent on a bow and a doz arrows.. But the time spent with the family and the friend ships u made a long the way... and the history of this sport we all love..... May all your arrows fly home...
> 
> Thanks for the Happy B-Day as well,
> 
> ...


Well said, Cody...


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> kegan my friend your pics show u dont need to have high dollar bows to have fun or u not need a $300 bows.. My friend your bows u cant put a price on.. Because it the time u spent making them the time u spent in the woods.. the whole thing is priceless.... My friend U make some of the best looking bows I have seen made a long with Knottygirl... I am happy to say that I can call u a true friend........ and I hope u and Knottygirl will keep making bows and spending time out doors doing what u love... As long with my self and every one here on AT.. We are doing what we love.. Archery is not about how much u spent on a bow and a doz arrows.. But the time spent with the family and the friend ships u made a long the way... and the history of this sport we all love..... May all your arrows fly home...
> 
> Thanks for the Happy B-Day as well,
> 
> ...


I do agree with you cody. You seem like quite the person, thank you for giving the sport a good name, and thank you for being a positive influence to all around, esspecially the kids you have introduced to archery... Thank you bud!


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

buglebuster my friend.. I am just the kind of person who said what on my mind.... My friend your Welcome... Man I just llive life the best I can.. As life is to short to make people mad...... 

Cody


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> buglebuster my friend.. I am just the kind of person who said what on my mind.... My friend your Welcome... Man I just llive life the best I can.. As life is to short to make people mad......
> 
> Cody


Well your a man/freind to look up to! And hope your big-day was a good one


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

kegan i think you forgot a picture ^_^ lol and cody very well said......


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> WOW, knottyGirl, I;m glad to see there are other girls out there like me. All the girls around here don't like me because I'm too "countryish"
> 
> for an example, if you carry on a conversation with me for more than 30 seconds, I've already talked about my horses and Hunting, no matter what we started the conversation about. And all the girls are jealous because guys treat me with respect, because they know that i won't tolerate being slapped around, I will slug any guy that touches me or my sisters. And several know that by experience. So yeah I've been given the "country girl" label around here.
> 
> ...




is it possible to be to country? :darkbeer: girls like you and knotty dont stay single around here very long


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't thin you can be "to country" but that's not what people around here think. And there are very few country guys around here, and those that say they are aren't really country. they just wear boots a jeans to school and think that they are all tough.....yeah not exactly my kinda guy.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I am in the country alot I live a 15 minute drive away from towns that are just 5 houses along the highway. I know alot about the woods, hunt alot and do some farm work on occasion but I don't pretend to be country. I don't really live in the country(but close to it!) so I don't pretend to be what I am not.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i'm not single...


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> I don't thin you can be "to country" but that's not what people around here think. And there are very few country guys around here, and those that say they are aren't really country. they just wear boots a jeans to school and think that they are all tough.....yeah not exactly my kinda guy.


seriously. that is the one thing that pi$$es me off the most. i dont even wear my boots to school anymore just because i dont want to be associated with them fakes. you catch them on the weekends and theyre all dressed like gangbangers and listening to rap in there little two wheel drive pickups. that just doesnt seem like any "country boy" i ever seen. that just my opinion though.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> kegan my friend your pics show u dont need to have high dollar bows to have fun or u not need a $300 bows.. My friend your bows u cant put a price on.. Because it the time u spent making them the time u spent in the woods.. the whole thing is priceless.... My friend U make some of the best looking bows I have seen made a long with Knottygirl... I am happy to say that I can call u a true friend........ and I hope u and Knottygirl will keep making bows and spending time out doors doing what u love... As long with my self and every one here on AT.. We are doing what we love.. Archery is not about how much u spent on a bow and a doz arrows.. But the time spent with the family and the friend ships u made a long the way... and the history of this sport we all love..... May all your arrows fly home...
> 
> Thanks for the Happy B-Day as well,
> 
> ...


Well spoken. We don't (or at least, shouldn't) do archery to show off, but to have fun.

When I went to vegas with my JOAD group, my coach had a pre-shooting discussion. She told us that we are not there to get a 300 with 27 Xs, we were there to have a blast and to meet new people. That is what my local club is all about, and I wish more people would see it that way.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> WOW, knottyGirl, I;m glad to see there are other girls out there like me. All the girls around here don't like me because I'm too "countryish"
> 
> for an example, if you carry on a conversation with me for more than 30 seconds, I've already talked about my horses and Hunting, no matter what we started the conversation about. And all the girls are jealous because guys treat me with respect, because they know that i won't tolerate being slapped around, I will slug any guy that touches me or my sisters. And several know that by experience. So yeah I've been given the "country girl" label around here.
> 
> ...


Good for you. I see a bunch of girls around school who's bf's treat them horribly, and they just let them. I don't think that I could go out with a girl who does not stick up for herself. Not that I would treat them badly, but they need to know not to let themselves be looked down upon.

Like you said, I do respect how much self respect you have. Good for you!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Knottygirl said:


> i'm not single...


Did that have to do with my comment? I havent read much of the thread so I didnt know hwat was going on. Sorry if I tried to pick you up. lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Knottygirl. The time depends on a couple variables, like weahter and the species of plants I'm using. On average 10-30 seconds though. Even with an extra short spindle and hardwood base (both not helpful lol) it rarely takes mroe than 45 seconds. My brother, however, has me beat with 10 being a long time. And that's the "limbo" shot:lol:. 

And thank YOU Cody. You are a great friend and an even better man (if that's possible). The world needs more people like you. I'm honored to know you, and even more honored to be able to say that you're my friend!!!

Sighting In- I hope you don't interpret my shooting as "showing off"?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

kegan said:


> Thanks Knottygirl. The time depends on a couple variables, like weahter and the species of plants I'm using. On average 10-30 seconds though. Even with an extra short spindle and hardwood base (both not helpful lol) it rarely takes mroe than 45 seconds. My brother, however, has me beat with 10 being a long time. And that's the "limbo" shot:lol:.
> 
> And thank YOU Cody. You are a great friend and an even better man (if that's possible). The world needs more people like you. I'm honored to know you, and even more honored to be able to say that you're my friend!!!
> 
> Sighting In- I hope you don't interpret my shooting as "showing off"?


No way, that is not what I meant. What you were doing is (I think) kind of clever. I think it is a good idea to shoot in weird positions to practice hunting. You are not what I was referring to.

I am talking about the guys who come in with the 2 grand set up, with all of the flash stuff and matching colors, and then can't shoot the broad side of a barn. You see a little too much of that, imho.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Did that have to do with my comment? I havent read much of the thread so I didnt know hwat was going on. Sorry if I tried to pick you up. lol


 your fine...I didn't take it as you were...You just said "girls like that don't stay single for long around here" so I was saying that in fact, I'm not single.

sorry for the missunderstanding...


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

kegan said:


> Thanks Knottygirl. The time depends on a couple variables, like weahter and the species of plants I'm using. On average 10-30 seconds though. Even with an extra short spindle and hardwood base (both not helpful lol) it rarely takes mroe than 45 seconds. My brother, however, has me beat with 10 being a long time. And that's the "limbo" shot:lol:.
> 
> And thank YOU Cody. You are a great friend and an even better man (if that's possible). The world needs more people like you. I'm honored to know you, and even more honored to be able to say that you're my friend!!!
> 
> Sighting In- I hope you don't interpret my shooting as "showing off"?


Wow, I'm impressed Kegan. Knowing how to make fire that way is essential. I'd say 30 seconds isn't too shabby.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Knottygirl said:


> I'm a fisheries and wildlife biology major at Arkansas Tech University aka "******* tech"...
> 
> well, i'll tell ya how old i am...i don't mind.
> i'm 18..but will be 19 in September.
> i thought that was very polite of you though...not to ask.


This is from way earlier, but I had to interrupt!! haha 

fisheries and wildlife bio major sounds awesome! 
Were you ever involved in Envirothon? [Have you even ever heard of it!?] 

I am considering going into that field when I get to college in a few years! epsi:


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Good for you. I see a bunch of girls around school who's bf's treat them horribly, and they just let them. I don't think that I could go out with a girl who does not stick up for herself. Not that I would treat them badly, but they need to know not to let themselves be looked down upon.
> 
> Like you said, I do respect how much self respect you have. Good for you!


I know exactly what you mean, guys don't seem to care how they treat girls. It makes me so mad to see guys pushing girls around. That's something I won't tolerate, if a guy doesn't treat me or any of my family or friends the way they should be treated,I don't have any problem settin them straight. I'm not sayin guys should treat me like a queen, I just don't like it when they treat me like their slave. And if they touch me, in any way other than a friendly hug, (yes I like to give hugs!!) than they will be wishin they wouldn't of. I have two older brothers and my brother will tell ya that I can slug somebody pretty doggone hard, he knows by personal experience


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

Knottygirl said:


> your fine...I didn't take it as you were...You just said "girls like that don't stay single for long around here" so I was saying that in fact, I'm not single.
> 
> sorry for the missunderstanding...


nope i said that


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

**Frost Bite** said:


> This is from way earlier, but I had to interrupt!! haha
> 
> fisheries and wildlife bio major sounds awesome!
> Were you ever involved in Envirothon? [Have you even ever heard of it!?]
> ...


Yes, I've heard of Envirothon...no, I've never participated, just haven't had the opportunity yet.

Good luck if you choose FW Biology!
You'll have a ton of fun!


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

HuntinChic, Yes I to am the same way it realy make me upset when I see fine young woman going out with guys who just don't care about them or there family's and friends.... But then agin when I see girls who are on going out with a guy like that the guy ends up makeing her feel bad and calling her names and ect then a day later the girls back with him and she says I love him some much I can't let him go.. I just want to know why in the world some of u girls take guys back like that ? why when there are so many other nice guys other there.. is it becuse u can't think u can get better... 

I am not trying to sound like an ***** but I just want to know ?....

There are still a few of u nice guys around who don't put up with guys like that who hit and treat girls like slave ( I just will not have it )
And if I ever seen a guy hitting or name calling any woman or girl u can bet I will be saying something to him or kicking his ***** to see how he like's it.....


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

cody well put


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Very well said. I know this guy who got his gf into archery, but every time I see them together he just kind of picks on her. She asks him to stop, but he doesn't. I don't know why she lets it happen.

I know that if a girl started treating me that way, the problem would be resolved fast, or the relationship would be ended. I won't take it, why should girls.

At the same time, why are certain guys just jerks like that? How do they not know how to treat a woman correctly? It just doesn't make much sense to me...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> At the same time, why are certain guys just jerks like that? How do they not know how to treat a woman correctly? It just doesn't make much sense to me...


I've only a little understandning of human psycology, only the tinsiest bit, but I'm pretty sure it's becase of the fact that teenagers are ruled mostly by hormones. Those hormones cloud judgement, meaning guys only seek out on thing, and girls are only interested in the "strongest" or "most dominant" in some cases. Of course, you don't see this in every situation, but careful observation of the relationships like those reveals people can't tell you why they feel the way they do (that's because there is no reason, just primal genetic encoding). 

But I digress...

Thanks KNottygirl. It's especially helpful when you're too cheap to buy matches.

Sighting In- Ahh, I'm glad. What I do is just for fun and hunting (like on my back- I frequently nap while hunting:lol


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

kegan Very well said my friend.......


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

cody, you are fully correct on those statements but have you ever had a girl that has abused that privlige slaping you for no reason ricking you for no reason several times out of the day just for laughs ? what would you do about that just a question ... i picked her up and took her stright to the prinsibles office i thought i did the right thing but idk....


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

If you look in your health book or pay attention to your teacher, Kegan's post was the scientific reason for sure...

I just try to treat every girl with the highest respect... And like some of you guy's, I wont tolerate it when their boyfreinds don't and I've gotten into fights for it before, but it's worth not seeing a young lady hooked up with the "wrong guy" and get all pushed around and disrespected.... Idk about you guy's, but the girls can be just as big of a problem at some-times, atleast at my school....

"Do on to other's as you would have them do on to you", That's how I feel about this subject, and how I try to live my life.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

turkey track said:


> cody, you are fully correct on those statements but have you ever had a girl that has abused that privlige slaping you for no reason ricking you for no reason several times out of the day just for laughs ? what would you do about that just a question ... i picked her up and took her stright to the prinsibles office i thought i did the right thing but idk....


My guese is she's probly just immature yet, and has a little crush on you jk


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

turkey track said:


> cody, you are fully correct on those statements but have you ever had a girl that has abused that privlige slaping you for no reason ricking you for no reason several times out of the day just for laughs ? what would you do about that just a question ... i picked her up and took her stright to the prinsibles office i thought i did the right thing but idk....


That there is something else that bothers me, I can't stand it when girls go around hitting guys (or their BF'S) just because they feel like it. the only way I will hit a guy it's because he has been messin with me or someone I love, but I've learned that most guys respect me for that, I can honestly say I have more guy friends than I do girl friends, and my guy friends all know that they don't mess with me, and if they treat me like trash, I don't care who's around, I will let them know I don't put up with it. but yes I totally agree girls shouldn't go around hitting guys for no reason. 


Now on the other hand, I will not hit a girl, but if I see them slapping a guy around I will let them know how I feel about it nicely, and if she continues then I will tell her that I don't want to see it again and tell her that I won't put up with it. And usually by this time they quit. but again I won't hit a girl, I was raised with two older brothers and my mom says that I play too hard for them.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

cody roiter said:


> kegan Very well said my friend.......


Thanks Cody.

BB- thanks. So there really is a scientific explanation for why nice guys finish last?


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Now now ladies and gentlemen... I'm one of those "boyfriend abusers" that socks my guy one once in a while. You've got to be careful if you confront someone for doing that. When I lug my boyfriend, it's a gentle little punch that just says "I love you." Of course I don't do it maliciously or with any intent to be disrespectful, and he knows that. We laugh. He's 6-4 and quite "buff," and I'm a bony blond thing that doesn't know how to make a fist.


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

loo moo that isnt the type i am talking about but when they make you wallow up and tear thats the type i am tlking about...

huntin chick, me either and wow you have got to be just one of those ordinary daniel boones or davy crockets ^_^

bugle, yes she has a crush on my but grosss ! i wouldent like a girl like that any day... she has a screwed up life...


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

How am I suppose to take that??


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Knottygirl said:


> Yes, I've heard of Envirothon...no, I've never participated, just haven't had the opportunity yet.
> 
> Good luck if you choose FW Biology!
> You'll have a ton of fun!


oh, okay!! ..My team made it to states this year [Pennsylvania]! We got 14th place! :embara:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

kegan said:


> Thanks Cody.
> 
> BB- thanks. So there really is a scientific explanation for why nice guys finish last?


I understand the science behind the stupidity. However, if we are smart enough not to do it, why can't they be? Is it that they were not brought up in that taught them how to treat women? 

That, or just the archery community has a higher population of stand-up people. We all seem to know right from wrong, and most other archers that I know do, too. I wonder how that works out. In any case, I am not complaining...


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> I understand the science behind the stupidity. However, if we are smart enough not to do it, why can't they be? Is it that they were not brought up in that taught them how to treat women?
> 
> That, or just the archery community has a higher population of stand-up people. We all seem to know right from wrong, and most other archers that I know do, too. I wonder how that works out. In any case, I am not complaining...


Probly, as for the majority, we have been brought up through the "down home" Country kinda style of life seeing that most of us are hunters, and have been raised that way in our families since way before our great grandfathers. I know i'm the one that brought up the whole science in it thing, but imo, science is bull-crap compared to respect, and the other virtues you could read about in the bible, that have been close to lost in our culture also. That's something else "down home" that alot of us hunters and "country people" have in common, that seperates us from the people we've talked about, atleast in my experience, from people like you and me.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I think you have to look at it on a big, overal sort of picture to explain it all.

For example, maybe you're right- maybe they simply haven't been exposed to treating women properly. Heck, they might have seen the very opposite growing up. It doesn't just have to be family. It could be their own experince, or jsut what they see going on around them. Any outside influence is still an influence. Your older brother treats his girlfriend like garbage, you get to that age and just want to get a girl, so you would do the same (monkey see, monkey do.)

One should also take a moment to realize hormones don't effect people as strongly as others. Just look at how some guys grow full beards by the time they're 14, while others might not start shaving until they're 19! Same would go with the other hormones that drive their bodies. So while some are going on full throttle and treating their girlfriend like crap, other guys are barely bubbling and meek and mild- which, for girls who are also riding the hormone train, is completely undesireable (in the form of no physical attraction). Really, the only meek and mild mannered males (THAT was a fun illiteration) that really have a shot are those that also posses some other outstanding physical characteristic. W have to face it: animal instinct will always pervail.

This is all given that the given males and females were about highschool age. Beyond that it applies less I'm guessing.

Also, archery itself is a variable sport. It appeals to certain human natures, and those natures are expressed in their archery. Much the same as you would see in a relationship. That's why there's a difference between archer's who are dedicated to their sport, as they would be to their significant other, and those who pick up a compound two days before season to see if it's still sighted in to kill something for the wall- using it only as when they need it to get what they want. 

That's why, I'm guessing, so very few highschool relatinships seem to mean anything real, as many of the relatinships formed older and older in life mean more and more.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

buglebuster said:


> Probly, as for the majority, we have been brought up through the "down home" Country kinda style of life seeing that most of us are hunters, and have been raised that way in our families since way before our great grandfathers. I know i'm the one that brought up the whole science in it thing, but imo, science is bull-crap compared to respect, and the other virtues you could read about in the bible, that have been close to lost in our culture also. That's something else "down home" that alot of us hunters and "country people" have in common, that seperates us from the people we've talked about, atleast in my experience, with people like you and me.


Science ALWAYS can explain the balck and white: in this case attraction (yes, even the emotional parts). However, you make an excellent point about nuture vs. nature. What we see growing up shapes us a great deal. Not just observing what TO do, but what NOT to do. Hunting isn't a long history in my family- my father and uncle are hutners of only slight dedication, if that, and it wasn't since my great grandfather that anyone in our bloodline actually hunted (I have other uncles who shoot deer to feed themsevles, and those that just kill for the fun, but they're not really influences in our lives). My brother and I grew into hunting as our own choice.

Back to the point. I've also seen how NOT to treat women, and it's somehting that is burned into my conscious. We are not religious, we are not "down to earth country". BUt there are a number of outside influences that dictate how I act. No matter how we get them, it's that we have adopted certain actions and ways of thinking.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

kegan said:


> Science ALWAYS can explain the balck and white: in this case attraction (yes, even the emotional parts). However, you make an excellent point about nuture vs. nature. What we see growing up shapes us a great deal. Not just observing what TO do, but what NOT to do. Hunting isn't a long history in my family- my father and uncle are hutners of only slight dedication, if that, and it wasn't since my great grandfather that anyone in our bloodline actually hunted (I have other uncles who shoot deer to feed themsevles, and those that just kill for the fun, but they're not really influences in our lives). My brother and I grew into hunting as our own choice.
> 
> Back to the point. I've also seen how NOT to treat women, and it's somehting that is burned into my conscious. We are not religious, we are not "down to earth country". BUt there are a number of outside influences that dictate how I act. No matter how we get them, it's that we have adopted certain actions and ways of thinking.


Religous or not, you have developed morals of good and bad through simply living life, and I see how a person could treat a girl bad cuz "monkey see monkey do", but they still have a set of good morals developed that they choose not to use, for no reason other than to satisfy their wants. You proove that point yourself saying "I've also seen how NOT to treat women, and it's somehting that is burned into my conscious", still i'm trusting that you treat women well by the comments you have made... So in fact we're all tempted to sin, and I personnaly choose not to only because of consequences on earth, but even more, after death. So in all, yes our backgrounds play role in our descisions, but they do not make them for us. That goes even for the kid disrespecting his girl.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

kegan said:


> Also, archery itself is a variable sport. It appeals to certain human natures, and those natures are expressed in their archery. Much the same as you would see in a relationship. That's why there's a difference between archer's who are dedicated to their sport, as they would be to their significant other, and those who pick up a compound two days before season to see if it's still sighted in to kill something for the wall- using it only as when they need it to get what they want.


I find this a very interesting analogy. It makes a lot of sense to me. 

I treat women like they are sent from above because of the way I see my dad treat his wife (my mom, just to clarify). She is the top priority in his life, and makes sure that life is good with her first. I like that attribute, so I picked it up, just like he got it from my grandfather.

I think part of it is religion, though. I am not from the south, but my church stresses having extremely high standards and not to lower them for anybody. I think that most of the archery community believes the same, and that makes them such great people.

This has been a great discussion so far guys and girls. I am enjoying it thoroughly.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> Religous or not, you have developed morals of good and bad through simply living life, and I see how a person could treat a girl bad cuz "monkey see monkey do", but they still have a set of good morals developed that they choose not to use, for no reason other than to satisfy their wants. You proove that point yourself saying "I've also seen how NOT to treat women, and it's somehting that is burned into my conscious", still i'm trusting that you treat women well by the comments you have made... So in fact we're all tempted to sin, and I personnaly choose not to only because of consequences on earth, but even more, after death. So in all, yes our backgrounds play role in our descisions, but they do not make them for us. That goes even for the kid disrespecting his girl.


Well, said Kody!!!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> Well, said Kody!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Knottygirl said:


> i'm not single...


awwwwww


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> I find this a very interesting analogy. It makes a lot of sense to me.
> 
> I treat women like they are sent from above because of the way I see my dad treat his wife (my mom, just to clarify). She is the top priority in his life, and makes sure that life is good with her first. I like that attribute, so I picked it up, just like he got it from my grandfather.
> 
> ...


I think it's more than just an analogy- but a true way to gauge a person's personality. What you engage yourself in is a reflection of your own wants and desires- no matter what the hobby. Archery is so broad, so vast, and so diverse that it's easy to see how their rype of archery reflects their personality. 

As for the various religious parts, I tend to believe that's jsut another influence. As I've said, anything is an influence. For you and BB, that's religion and family. For me, I have absolutely NO religious swaying (at least as far as relationships go), but saw something and developed myself from that.

EVERYONE has had different influences in their lives. So obviously people have seen men treating women properly... but they've also seen that they don't have to do so in order to further themselves. Their own relationships serve that prupose. 

Humans are jsut like any animal. They do something and get positive reinforcement (in this case treat a woman like garbage and she'll still love you) and that behavior becomes burned into you. Sighting in, you've seen to treat women properly all your life- and THAT has been burned into you. 

This is the same as why some people simply can' be rehabilitated, why "once a cheater always a cheater" applies, and why some people simply don't deserve a second chance. On the other end, that's why some people are morally upstranding, outstanding in their families, and simply good people all around.

But for teenage guys, the hormone levels are in charge of how they behave mostly. So they may cause bad behavior. Once a female _responds_ in a positive manner to this, it becomes how they will act again later, and because almost all relatinships at this age are simply based on physical attraction, this sort of behavior is more easily permitted by females, winding up creating a man who has little or no respect for women.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

kegan said:


> I think it's more than just an analogy- but a true way to gauge a person's personality. What you engage yourself in is a reflection of your own wants and desires- no matter what the hobby. Archery is so broad, so vast, and so diverse that it's easy to see how their rype of archery reflects their personality.
> 
> As for the various religious parts, I tend to believe that's jsut another influence. As I've said, anything is an influence. For you and BB, that's religion and family. For me, I have absolutely NO religious swaying (at least as far as relationships go), but saw something and developed myself from that.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on almost everything, and for the religion, I will pray for you; but i believe that any good set of morals can outweigh, the level of hormones in any teenage boy. Idk if thats just my opinion or what, but thats what I believe, and i hope keegan, you take what I say as disscussion, and conversation, rather than arguement and quarrel.
Kody


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

wow you guys lots of feelings on this page...

kegan, remember humans are animals we are mamals


huntin chick, oops lol that did sound bad but it wasent supposed to i swear ^_^ take it as a compliment tough,positive attitude, what i call a i can do anything so screw you attitude ^_^ i like that : )


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

kegan said:


> I think it's more than just an analogy- but a true way to gauge a person's personality. What you engage yourself in is a reflection of your own wants and desires- no matter what the hobby. Archery is so broad, so vast, and so diverse that it's easy to see how their rype of archery reflects their personality.
> 
> As for the various religious parts, I tend to believe that's jsut another influence. As I've said, anything is an influence. For you and BB, that's religion and family. For me, I have absolutely NO religious swaying (at least as far as relationships go), but saw something and developed myself from that.
> 
> ...


I agree with you for the most part. However, like BB said, a good set of morals can and will override the hormones. We do have controll of our actions, if we choose to think about what we are doing.

I do appreciate that, as an archery community, we do tend to override it. In PE at school, I see a ton of testostarone levels sky rocket, and it bugs me. Rarely do you see that in archery, and when it comes up, it is not through stupid stuff like jumping on top of each other and "play fighting".


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm really excited that you guys are all "be nice to women"ish, but I feel like I've got to point something out...
It's a two way street. If a girl is not being treated correctly in a way that she see's fit, she should leave the relationship. Sadly, this does not happen enough. Remember that girls aren't weak. Most can stick up for themselves. But sadly, it's a matter of self confidence. If a girl thinks that she doesn't deserve better than her nasty boyfriend, she won't leave the relationship for fear that she'll lose her boyfriend: and we all know that having a boyfriend or girlfriend can be a huge status symbol in most highschool settings. As a result, many girls "love" their boyfriends out of fear of being alone and rejected. Kind of like that disorder where you love your captor, stockholm syndrome. I'm a girl... been through that... it really sucks. But when you self actualize, and love yourself, you'll realise that that dung face does not deserve an amazing girl like you. 

Just keep in mind that girls have to be able to stand on their own two feet and realise that they are great people in order to expect to be treated in a good way. It's great that you guys are all against the guys that are rude to women, but remember: women are strong. They've all got to realise that first, though.

I wish that girls had more self confidence. If they did, they wouldn't put up with abusive boyfriends, they wouldn't feel like they had to go on diets all the time, and they wouldn't feel like they had to dress a little "trampy" to get the guys. The media has probably done a lot to cause this problem. Think: when was the last time you saw a magazine in the supermarket that had a head line that said "You are amazing, you do not need to change your weight, your hair, your behavior, or ANYTHING!" If a magazine did say that, no one would buy the magazines!!!  
Sadly, they say things like "I lost 30 pounds in one month!" "Read this to learn how to 'get a man'!" "Make yourself more attractive!"

It's sad. Sorry for the kind of off topic ramble. I wish all guys were like you all, though. It would make the world a lot more user-friendly.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

By the way, thanks all for the form compliments.


----------



## Mmargaret (May 21, 2009)

to reply to your first questions about any young female shooters I happen to be a young female shooter. I live in Il, I shoot an Adventure 66", and I have been shooting for about a week.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Knottygirl said:


> Just wondering if there are any other young archer females out there who visit this forum often.
> 
> If so, where ya from?
> what ya shoot?
> ...



I will be ur knotty boy!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BB- I don't take anything you say as anything more than discussion! You've been nothing more than respectuful and friendly- I hope I haven't been rude or short in turn. And you needn't pray for me- I don't understand why you feel the need to do so? There are certain things that I choose to, or not to, believe in- that's my choice. Let the chips fal where they may.

BB and Sighting In- I tend to agree, that in some cases nuture can have more influence over an individual than nature. Heck, it's just a matter of not putting oneself in the position where they have to make that decision. But humans are extremely variable, not just in their DNA but also in how they are raised and what they experience. For every one person who was raised to be good and pious, there are at least three that weren't given any sort of moral examples and were left to learn on what they had available (here I'm refering to people in the more poverty-stricken parts of the nation, those that simply haven't been shown what "not to do"). 

LooMoo- you make an excellent arguement that most of of guys tend to forget about (despite the fact that I have a close female friend who does the very same thing to herself all the time). Those of us who attempt to "defend" women are, for all intensive purposes, causing the problem. In some cases we seem to create the illusion that women "need to be defended", so they might in turn feel powerless. Which leads to the number of problems we have today. By trying to stop the man outright, we ignore the real issue- the girl not realizing she *deserves *better!

I had a little mini-ephiphany there!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Very good point, LooMoo. I agree, if the girl would stick up for herself, she wouldn't have to deal with the not-so-nice bf. So, in short, we have problems with both sides. If we fix either side, the problem is solved. If the girl is confidant, she does not deal with the messed up guy, and if the guy is better to her, she doesn't have to deal with it at all.

I am not so sure there is a way to fix it, though. It would be nice if more of america was raised and taught better. Yes, Kegan, it is part hormones, but if they are taught and expected to be good people, they are more likely to be.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Mmargaret said:


> to reply to your first questions about any young female shooters I happen to be a young female shooter. I live in Il, I shoot an Adventure 66", and I have been shooting for about a week.


Hey!! Thanks for joining in the discussion! Glad to hear your in on archery now! Any pics of your bow?


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

Mmargaret said:


> to reply to your first questions about any young female shooters I happen to be a young female shooter. I live in Il, I shoot an Adventure 66", and I have been shooting for about a week.


welcome to this wonderful sport and site

shoot straight and have fun:darkbeer:


----------



## Mmargaret (May 21, 2009)

*Pics*



sup3rfox said:


> welcome to this wonderful sport and site
> 
> shoot straight and have fun:darkbeer:


Thanks I do appreciate it. Here is a picture of my bow.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

YAY!!! Another recurver!!! I was feeling so so so lonely! HI! Welcome!
Archery is awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome, you'll love it here!! And if you have questions don't be afraid to ask, Everybody here is willing to answer any questions you might have!

Good luck with archery, It won't take you long to get hooked!!!


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

any single girls


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I shall remain silent!! LOL I know KnottyGirl isn't single so don't go hittin on her!!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> I shall remain silent!! LOL I know KnottyGirl isn't single so don't go hittin on her!!


haha, your right!


----------



## ACranney (Jun 27, 2007)

*Young female archers*

My 12 year old daughter shoot Bear's Young Gun on thier pro-staff with me. She shot her first deer with a bow last year at 11.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

ACranney said:


> My 12 year old daughter shoot Bear's Young Gun on thier pro-staff with me. She shot her first deer with a bow last year at 11.


That is great!


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

little late but welcome to AT sarah glad to see some ladies in the youth forum. always makes it alittle better.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

heyy. im from ky; been shooting since i was seven. i shoot a mathews conquest four at all the ASA natl tournaments&NASP. Welcome


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

welcome


----------

